
The 2015 Top Ten Programming Languages - kingx
http://spectrum.ieee.org/computing/software/the-2015-top-ten-programming-languages#.Vs76AVEOMK0.hackernews
======
danso
It's important to note that, as with all lists that claim to be the authority
but don't mention the nuance in the headline, this one is based on
specifically chosen metrics:

> _" We put a number of preset weightings into the app for convenience; the
> default is the IEEE Spectrum ranking, with weights chosen to broadly
> represent the interests of IEEE members"_

Keep that in mind before you reflexively rage about how R is at #6 while
JavaScript is at #8...And just be content that your interests may be waaaay
different than those of IEEE members'

